# Leaving behind a great nanny or maid?



## Mileage (Sep 3, 2008)

We are a couple in our early 30's with a baby on the way. We are relatively new arrivals to Dubai and we are looking for a live-in maid / nanny to sponsor.

We are using the usual channels such as agencies for our search, but a strong referral or recommendation and the ability to interview someone in person is probably the best method.

To the extent that someone on this forum is leaving Dubai and can't take their nanny (whom they think the world of) with them, it might be worth chatting.

Please send me a direct message if you are faced with this situation. 

(please, no agents or intermediaries)


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Mileage said:


> We are a couple in our early 30's with a baby on the way. We are relatively new arrivals to Dubai and we are looking for a live-in maid / nanny to sponsor.
> 
> We are using the usual channels such as agencies for our search, but a strong referral or recommendation and the ability to interview someone in person is probably the best method.
> 
> ...


mileage are you from the US?
Our nanny/maid knows a bunch of filipina's looking for full time live in work. She would only recommend the best people for a job. She is very Christian and doesnt hang out with or make friends with bad people so you know you can trust her friends with your new child. If you feel like it pm me and we can talk further.


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

bigdave said:


> mileage are you from the US?
> Our nanny/maid knows a bunch of filipina's looking for full time live in work. She would only recommend the best people for a job. She is very Christian and doesnt hang out with or make friends with bad people so you know you can trust her friends with your new child. If you feel like it pm me and we can talk further.


good ploy big fella lmao


----------

